# Weekly Competition 2020-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' U R F R' U F2 U
*2. *R' U R F' U2 F' R' U2 R'
*3. *U F' R2 U F' U2 R2 U'
*4. *F U2 F' R F2 R2
*5. *R U' F2 U' F R F2 U' R2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U R2 U F2 U R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B' D' U' L D' B' R2 D F' R2
*2. *L2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 L U2 B2 F U' B D F2 L' U' R U B2
*3. *D2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 B L' F R' B' D2 R2 U F2
*4. *L2 F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 R' U R2 B' D U' B F' U2 R'
*5. *U2 R B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 U2 B L U B' R2 B D L' B2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *B U2 B Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 L Rw R B D2 L' B' D2 Rw B Fw' L2 B2 Fw2 D' L R' D' F2 D' Fw' Uw2 B' Fw' L' Rw D' Rw R' Fw F2 L' Uw'
*2. *Fw2 F2 Uw B Fw F2 Uw B D Uw2 B Fw U2 L Fw' Rw2 R U' L R' Fw2 Rw' F Uw F2 R' F' D2 Uw' R' Fw D2 U2 L R' F2 R' B Uw Fw2
*3. *Fw' F D2 L2 B F L' F2 D2 Uw2 U' Rw' F L' F' L2 R2 D U2 L' Rw2 B2 F' U2 B R B' L' F L' Rw' U' L' U2 F Uw L' F Rw2 Uw
*4. *Rw' D R U2 B2 D2 Uw' L Uw2 Rw' B2 L F2 Rw2 U2 Fw F' D2 Uw2 U Fw2 D' F' L' Fw2 F L2 U B L' U L2 D' Rw U2 Rw B F Uw F
*5. *Fw2 Rw D' Rw2 D' B2 D' Uw' U2 Fw2 D' Uw' U' L D2 R' Uw U' F U2 Fw2 F2 R2 U' Fw2 F' L R Uw' U' L2 R2 Fw L Fw2 L' B' D' U Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Fw' D Dw B2 R U' L Rw B' Uw' Lw2 U Bw2 R U' Lw U2 Rw' R2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 R B Fw F2 Dw Uw' Lw Rw2 Bw2 F' L Lw' Uw' L Lw R' B Bw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Bw' L2 R B2 R Uw2 R2 Fw D' R2 D Lw2 Fw2 F2 Uw
*2. *Lw Rw' F U' Lw2 Fw' L Rw2 R2 Bw Dw' B F' U R' Fw Lw D R2 U B2 Fw' Dw2 B Bw2 R2 D2 R' Bw' Uw Bw2 L D' Dw Bw' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw' F Uw2 B Lw2 F' Uw2 B U Fw' F L Lw' Uw2 Rw' F U' L R' Dw' Uw2 L
*3. *Lw' Rw B' Lw2 B R Uw' Bw Fw2 D2 Dw2 Uw F' Lw2 Bw2 L B L U L' Fw U B' Fw' F D U' Bw2 F' Rw Dw' Fw L2 Rw' F2 D' B F' Dw2 Uw' Rw D B' Dw F2 L D Dw' F2 D' Uw U2 B' U' Fw Lw B2 F' R' B2
*4. *L Lw' Bw2 Fw' U2 B2 Dw2 U' Lw2 B' Fw' Lw' R' D F2 L2 U' B' L' Rw' Bw' R' Dw2 U' L Bw2 L' D' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 R F2 Dw2 B' R' B Uw2 U' Fw2 F D' L' Dw2 Lw' D' Dw U2 R2 B2 L D Lw U2 F Uw Rw' Fw2 U R2
*5. *R' Uw B' D Dw2 L2 Dw2 R2 B' Lw2 Rw' Uw' Lw' Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Lw' D2 Dw Fw2 F' D Dw Uw B Fw2 F' R2 Dw' R Fw F D' L Lw R2 D' F2 D2 Uw' U' Rw2 B' Fw' F R2 Dw Rw' B' F Rw' F2 D' U R Dw Rw R

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' 3R' 3U2 U' 2R2 F' D2 3U 2U R' 2B2 L2 3F' 2D2 2U2 3R' R2 2B' 3R2 2F R2 3F D 2R 2D 3R 2U 2L2 3R' R 2D2 B' R 2B 3F2 2D 2B R 2F 3U' 2F 3U2 B2 2D F' L' 2L2 2R D' 2R' 2D2 3U2 R' 2D2 2F' 3U 2F' D L 3F2 3R F2 R' U2 3F2 L' 2L 2F 2D 2R2
*2. *2L' U L2 B' 2B' 2R B 3U' 2U2 2L F2 D L2 F 2U' 2R' 3F 2F' 2D U L' 2L R' 3U2 U R 3F U2 3F2 L 2L D2 L' 3F 2F2 2D2 2U2 B 3U2 2U2 U 2F 3U B' 3F D 2D B2 F2 3R' D2 L' 3U 2U F 2D 3U' 2U' 2R 3F' 2R' D' 2U2 2R 2D2 B' R D2 2U' 2B'
*3. *2L 2F L 2B 3R' 3U' L 2F' 2L2 D 3F' 3R D2 2D U 2B2 3U2 U' B' 2B 3R B' D2 R 2D' U' 2L' 3F2 D' 3U U2 B 2F2 F 3R2 D2 2B D2 2D2 2U U 2F' 2U2 B' 3U R' U 3F' 3R' 2F2 3R' 3F2 3R' D B2 F' 3R2 R2 3U' R2 D2 3U' 2U2 2B' L B2 2U' L D' 2D
*4. *D' 2L D2 2L' 3F' 2F2 2D2 2U2 B 2L2 U 2R R 2D' 2R R 2B' 2L 2D' U' 3R 3F L2 2L2 R U' 3F' 3R' D2 2D2 L 3R D 3U2 2U U 2B' L F2 D2 U' 2B2 3F' 2R 3U' 2L' R 3F' F' 2L2 R2 2D 3U' R' U2 2L' 2R F2 L' 2D B2 2B' 3F2 2L' 3R 2R' 2U' R2 2D' 2U'
*5. *2L' F2 L' 2R2 B' 3U2 L' R 2B 3R 2F2 3U' 3R' R' 2B' 2F F' R' U' 2R' F' D U2 2B2 2R' 2D2 L 3F 2F 2D2 3U 2B L' 2B 3F F2 L' 2R U2 L 3U' F 2L' 3U2 3F 3R2 3U' 3F2 D' 2R U 3F 3U 3R' B' 2D' 2L' 2D2 3R2 D2 B 2F2 2U L' R' 2U 2L 2F' 3R' B

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' R2 B2 D2 2D' 3U' 2U2 2B' D' 2D 3D' 2U2 2L2 3B2 2L' D U 2R2 R2 3B 3F' R' D2 F 2U' 2B2 2U' 2B F 2L' 2B 3D2 2L' R' U2 3F' 2R' 3U' U2 2F2 2U2 R' 2F F 3D2 3L2 D' U 3R' 3B2 3F2 3D 3L' D 3D' R' 2D B' 2R 2U2 3B' 3L 2B' 2F2 U' 3B 2R 2B 2L' 2R 2U L2 2L' 2D2 L' 3R' 3U 2L2 3F2 2U' 2F2 2R2 2F2 U' 2F' F' 3R D2 2U 2L 2B' D' 2U2 3L' 3R2 R2 3D U' B' 3L'
*2. *F2 2D B 2B 3D' 2R2 3B2 2L 3L2 D' 2U U B2 3F2 2F' F2 3R 2D2 U R 2U' L' 2D2 3D 2B2 3F2 2U2 2B 3U' 2B 2D' 3D 3L' 3D U' 3L 2R 3F F' 2L U2 3B' 2D' 3U' F' 2D2 3B2 F' 2R 2D2 U' B 3F' 3U' 3F 2D' 3L2 2D2 2R 3F' 3L2 F2 U' B2 3L2 3R' 2R2 3U2 2L' 2U U' F2 2L2 3L 3D' 3B2 2D 2B 2U F' 2D' 2L F2 3U F2 3L2 2R' 3D2 3R 3D2 2B2 3L2 2R2 2D2 2B' F' 2R R' U' B'
*3. *D 3R' 3B2 2R2 B 2L2 2R2 F 3R' 3D2 3U' 3F2 2L' 3D L 3L2 U B2 3B' 2R' 3B 3F2 L2 2R2 D 2R2 R 2D' B2 3D2 L' 2R' 2U 3L 2D' 3L2 2D L' 3D2 2U2 2B' F2 L D 3B' 3U2 B' D' 3F' 2U2 R2 3F' F 3U2 L 3F2 F' 3U' R' 2F2 2L2 R2 3F2 2U' R' F2 3U' 3L2 3R 3U' 2U2 2F 2D2 L 2L2 R 3B2 3D' 3U 3L2 3R2 2R R D' 3U 2U' R' 3F2 3R2 2D' 2F' 3L' 2D2 3L B2 3U' 2U 2L' D 3F
*4. *R' 2B' 3B' 3F 2F2 R2 U' 2R' 3F 2R 2B 3F' 2R D 2L' 3R 2R2 2F2 3U2 2B2 2R U 3R2 D L' 2L2 3R' R2 B' 3F' L 3R' U2 2B' 2R' 3U' 3R' 3D2 3U2 U' 3R2 3F2 F2 2L 3B 3F2 F D' 3U2 B2 L 2D2 3U L 3L2 2B 3B2 2D 2U2 R2 3D2 2B D 3R2 2R 3F' 2L' 3L B2 R2 3B 2R 3F2 2L2 R' B2 2B2 3B' D2 L' 3R' 3F 2U' 3L 3R 3F2 L 3R2 R2 F D2 3D2 3B 3L' 2U U2 L' 3U' 2R' B2
*5. *R' 3F' 2F 3L' 3D B 2B' 3U 3L2 D 3D U' 3B2 3F2 2F D 3B' 3D2 R 3F F2 R2 F 2R 3D' 3L R' 2U' 3B 3U2 L D 2F' 3L 2D 2U B 3B 2F 3U' 2B2 3L D' U2 2B' R2 U' B2 2F' 2U2 U2 R2 2F 3R' 2B F R 2U' L' 2D' U 2B R' 3U2 B' 3B2 3D 3R' R' 3U' F' 3R 2R 3F2 2R U2 L' 2R 2D' 3U U' 2L 3B' 2F2 3R' 2U 2F2 F 2U2 2B' 3L' 3B2 2F2 L2 3L 2B 2D 3B2 2L 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U F2 R2 F' U' R' U R2
*2. *U F2 U' R U2 R' F R'
*3. *R U2 R2 F' U' R U2 F R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F2 B D L D2 U2 R' U D F L R2 B' U' R' F2 R' F' B' R Fw Uw2
*2. *F' B' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B F' R2 F' L U' L' D' B L' F2 U2 R' L' Fw Uw2
*3. *R2 U' F2 D' U' R' L D' R' F U2 F' B2 L U D' R' F2 D2 U B' Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R2 Uw Fw2 R Fw Rw2 Uw B' R2 D' B' Fw L U2 F D U2 Fw F' Uw2 Rw U' Fw F2 U L R D2 B' D Uw' U2 B Fw L Rw2 R' U L'
*2. *Rw' U Fw2 F Rw2 U B Rw' B2 Fw D' Uw R D' Fw Uw' B2 Rw B2 Fw D2 Uw Rw Fw' F' L2 R2 D2 Uw' B2 Rw Uw2 B' F2 D R2 B U' L D2
*3. *Uw B' Fw2 U2 F2 L' R' B Rw2 Fw D' L2 Rw R2 Uw' L B Rw' B2 Uw' B' R' B' Rw R' Uw U' Rw2 U' F' Uw B2 U Rw2 F' D Fw U L2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D F2 Rw' R' Uw U Lw2 R' D' U' Lw Rw2 Dw Bw' Uw L2 B' L' Lw' Rw' Dw Bw' Uw2 F R2 F' L2 Rw' R2 B' Bw2 Fw L2 Bw R' F2 Lw2 R' B2 Rw' F2 D B' L' B2 L Rw' F' Lw Rw' Dw B2 Fw2 F' Uw Bw' Uw' B Bw Fw2
*2. *Bw2 D' Uw B2 Bw' Uw2 B2 L2 R2 F' L' R2 B2 Fw' D2 Dw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 F L2 Lw Rw Bw2 F2 Rw2 Dw L' D' R' Fw2 F Lw' Dw' R Fw Lw U Lw' R' Dw2 B' R2 Uw2 Lw B Dw Bw R' Uw' U F2 Uw2 U' B Bw2 F Rw2 B2 Lw
*3. *D2 R F' L2 U2 Lw B' D U' Lw2 U' L' Rw R2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 D Bw' F2 D' R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R B2 R2 D Dw' Uw U' Fw2 R Bw' Fw' L2 Lw' D Dw B' Bw' F2 Rw' D2 Uw U2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 R' B2 U B' D2 Uw Bw' Uw' U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 2U R 2B2 F 3R2 D2 3U' U2 F2 2L 3F 2F' L' D 2B' L 2B 3F2 3U2 L2 D 3U' 2F' L 3F 2U2 U' F' 2D' U2 2L' 3R F2 3R2 3U' 2U' F 2U' R U' 2B2 F 2D' U2 2L' R' D' L2 3R 2F' 2L' D 2U' 3F 2F' 2L2 2D' 3U' L' 2R2 B D2 2D' 3R' B2 D' 2U L F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L 3F2 2R D' U L' 3U F' 3D2 2R 3U2 2R2 2D2 2R2 B 2B' L' 2D2 3U B2 2B 3B2 2F2 F D' B2 L2 3D2 3U2 3B 3U 3L 3F 2F2 3D2 B2 3B2 2U' 3L' 3F2 2D 3U' B2 L2 3U 2B2 2D' 2U2 2R D 3D' U 2F' 2R2 D 2D2 3R2 D' U B 3B2 U2 2R R 3U' 3L2 3F' L' B 2B2 3F2 L2 3F' 2L2 F L' 3D 2B' 2U2 3R2 U' 2L' 3U 3R' 3F F L' B 2B2 R2 3F2 3L 2R 2B' 3B2 2U 2R' F 2D2 3D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F' R2 D' B' L2 U2 F' U' L2 D2 F2 L' R' B2 F' L' F L D' Fw Uw
*2. *R' F2 U2 D' B L R F2 U2 F U2 B U2 L R' F' L' F2 R2 L2 U Rw2 Uw2
*3. *U' L2 U2 B U2 F D' R' L F L U' B' L' B2 D' L2 D' F Rw' Uw'
*4. *U' B' L' F2 L F2 R2 F B R U' F2 R' D F L U2 L U' D Fw' Uw
*5. *L2 R F2 R' D2 F L' B F L2 R' F2 L2 F' B' R' U B' L R2 U Rw Uw'
*6. *F R' F' B' D F D' R2 B2 L D2 U F R L F' R' U F L2 Fw' Uw
*7. *B' R' D R2 L' F' U' D R' F L B D R2 F2 L D' U2 B Rw Uw'
*8. *F B2 L2 F' B R2 B2 U2 D' F U L' D' F' B L2 B' R F R' L2 Fw Uw2
*9. *F L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 U L' D2 R' B R L' F' D' L' F2 L D2 Fw Uw
*10. *U B D' L2 F' R' D2 F' B' L2 U' F2 R D' F U' F' L' U' L B Rw
*11. *L' U2 B' U2 F' B L' F' R' U B2 U' L2 F' L' F2 B D B' U L' Fw Uw2
*12. *B' D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L D' U B U' R L B' F2 U D' B R' Fw' Uw
*13. *F D2 L' U' F2 R2 D R' F L D2 B' R2 B' F2 L B L D' L R2 Fw' Uw'
*14. *B' D' R F2 L2 F' D2 R' U' B2 D' F' D R2 L D2 L' B2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*15. *R U2 L B' L2 D' F' B' L' B' L' R2 U2 R' U B U' L F D Rw2 Uw'
*16. *D' R2 D R D L' R2 F' D2 F R' B2 R' U D F' L2 D F' B Rw' Uw2
*17. *B U L' R2 B' L' D' B' F' R' L2 B' U2 D R2 L2 D U' B2 D' U
*18. *L2 R' F2 L' F D U2 F2 U' F R' U F2 D' R2 F2 B' D' L2 U2 R' Uw
*19. *U' F2 L D U' F' D2 B D' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B' D' U' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*20. *L D U2 B L' F2 U2 L2 F U2 F B L2 U2 F' L' D2 B' U' D'
*21. *U' R F2 D L U' D2 B2 F U' L F B L2 U' F' U' D' R
*22. *B' L2 B2 F L' R D' L' U L2 U R' B' L B2 U' D' B R' B2 Rw Uw
*23. *R2 F2 B' D' F2 B2 U D' L' D' U R2 F' B' U F2 U L' D' F' Uw2
*24. *L' D' F U F' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' R' U D F' B2 U' B U R2 Fw
*25. *U2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F D U2 F U2 D B U R D' B D U R2 B2 Rw Uw
*26. *F U2 B F L2 D U R L B' L' B' F2 D2 F B2 R' L' F' R U Fw Uw
*27. *L' R2 U' R2 B F D' R F' D' U2 B L' B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F L' Fw Uw
*28. *F U' F' R' F' B D' F B' R D' R' D2 F U L' R D B2 F2 Rw Uw2
*29. *B R' U2 L' B2 U F B' U B' F D F2 U' B2 D2 F L' B2 D' B2 Rw' Uw2
*30. *R D R2 F2 B' L B2 D' F2 B U2 F R D2 U F' B' L2 B' Rw' Uw'
*31. *D2 L' D R D B2 U2 B F R U F' L' D B' D F U2 F Rw Uw2
*32. *B2 L U' F' L' U F' D' B' F D L B F D' R' D' U' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*33. *R B' D' F2 R2 F B' R' U' B2 U2 B U' L F' D2 U2 B L F2 L2 Fw Uw2
*34. *L2 F R D' L' R2 D B L U2 B' D R' U R2 L D' F2 U B2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*35. *R' D R B U R2 F R L2 D' U2 F2 U D2 F L D2 R' D' Fw Uw'
*36. *B R2 U B' R2 F' U' B2 L2 F2 D F' D2 R L D2 L' B L B2 F2 Rw
*37. *D R' B' L' R B2 F2 L2 R2 D' L' U L B2 D' F' R' U2 L U2 L Uw2
*38. *L' R D' U2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 F R2 B2 L R D2 B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*39. *L' B U2 L B' L2 F' L F2 D2 U R2 L' D B' U B2 D' B' Rw2 Uw
*40. *U B2 R' B2 R F R L F D R' F' L' B' L R2 F' B2 L2 D' F Rw Uw2
*41. *D' F' B2 L B' F2 L' U2 F D' L2 F' B R B' U2 L F R2 U' B Rw Uw2
*42. *D U2 B' D R' L F2 R' D2 F B2 L B' U' D' L2 U' F D' Rw2 Uw2
*43. *D L D L2 B' F' R' F' D B' L' D F' R' L' D R2 D U' L R2 Fw' Uw2
*44. *U2 F' R U B L2 D2 R L' B R' F2 D' B' F' R' B' L F' Rw Uw2
*45. *L' B2 F D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U F D2 F' Rw Uw'
*46. *F2 R L' U R' F' R D L2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' B U2 R' B' F' D Fw' Uw'
*47. *L' F2 D' U2 R D' F2 U L2 B2 U2 F' B' D F B U' R2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*48. *F B' R' U B2 L R B2 R' D2 R D B R' L2 B' L' B' L Fw Uw'
*49. *D' R F2 U D' L B' U' D2 R L D F B2 U' R' U R' F D' Rw' Uw2
*50. *D F2 R2 D2 F B2 U' D' B2 U2 D2 L D' U F L2 F' B' D F' R Fw'
*51. *L B' F R' F L F L F R' L2 U2 F' D' R L F' L' F U' Rw Uw'
*52. *U' L2 B' U B2 U B2 L' D2 U R' D L B2 L2 U' D2 R' F2 B' L Fw'
*53. *U L' R' F2 L' F2 D2 L2 U' R D' L' B' L U2 L2 U2 B F Rw Uw2
*54. *R2 U D B R2 F B2 L2 R D U2 B' R D2 U2 F L D' L U' L' Fw' Uw
*55. *B' U' R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' U' R L2 B' U2 D F' D2 R' U' R Fw Uw2
*56. *B2 R U' D2 L2 D' R' D' L' R F R' L D2 F' R B D2 U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*57. *U R2 B2 U R2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R U' F2 R F' D B2 U L Fw Uw2
*58. *L' D' F D' U' L' D2 B D2 F2 B U2 D B2 D U' B U' R2 Fw' Uw
*59. *D2 R L2 U' L' D' R2 L2 U2 L U' L2 U' L' F' U F R2 D' U' Rw' Uw2
*60. *L' B2 U' L' B2 L2 B' L' B' F2 R' U2 F2 D' L B R B' F U L Fw' Uw2
*61. *R2 U F2 L2 R2 D' U L' U2 F2 B2 R2 F' U D B R' U' F Rw Uw
*62. *L' D2 F2 B R D U2 L' F' U R2 L D2 F' D2 R' D2 L2 R D F' Rw2 Uw
*63. *F' B2 D U B L D' B2 U2 D' F' L F2 D' U F2 U' D F R2 Fw Uw2
*64. *L' B2 D R' F' D U F2 D' F L' F U L F R D2 R L2 Fw' Uw'
*65. *F2 U L' B2 D B U2 B L2 F D' B2 R2 U2 D B' U' B R2 L U2 Rw Uw2
*66. *L' U L' D2 L' R' U2 B' U B' R D R' D' F2 D U' L2 R Fw Uw'
*67. *D L' B F D U2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R D2 L2 U F' U B' L D2 Rw' Uw'
*68. *U' F2 R' L F R2 F2 R2 B R2 L U' F' R D2 L2 B U' F' L Fw' Uw
*69. *D' L' F2 D F' U' R L2 U' D2 F B U2 D' R' B F U R D2 Rw2 Uw2
*70. *B' L' F R D L D2 R' U' F2 B2 R B2 R2 U' R2 L' F D U' Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 L R D R B F' R2 B2 D U2 F2 R
*2. *B2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 D' F D2 U F2 L F R2 D2 L
*3. *F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 R U L2 B2 R' U' R D' B' U'
*4. *U2 F U2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U B2 D' R' U L2 R U2
*5. *L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U F' D2 U L' U L' R U2 B' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D F2 U' R D' U2 R D' R2 D' F R2 F2
*2. *L' F' D2 R' B2 L' U' B' L' U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2
*3. *D2 B U2 L B R' F' U' F2 R' D B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2
*4. *F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 L' D2 L' F' R B F2 D L R'
*5. *F2 L2 D' U' L2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B' R D2 U R2 U2 F L D F2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' D2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 L D2 F' U' F' L R' D F
*2. *R2 L F D' R U B U L2 D' F R' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' L2 D2 L'
*3. *F2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 D F2 D2 F D R F2 R' D U' B' F R2
*4. *D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 R' D B L D F' U2 B' R'
*5. *D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 B D2 B2 D2 F2 R' F U2 L D' L' F R' U L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U L2 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 U R' B2 U' L' B' D B L2 U2 R D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U L2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B' L' U' L B F' R' U2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 F' D2 R B' U' B L B2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R' F' R2
*3. *B R2 L' B' D' B U2 R' F B R2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 F' R2 U2
*4. *D2 Uw2 R B' F Uw' U2 B' F' D2 B2 Rw2 D Uw' U2 B2 U Rw' F' Uw Fw' L' Rw Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 L' Rw2 U2 L2 R2 F' Uw2 L' U2 Fw Rw D B

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F2 U F' R U' R U'
*3. *B2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D L' F' L' R' D' R' U' B2 R2 U'
*4. *B Fw' F' L' Fw' R' D U B' Rw B Fw Rw D Fw D2 Rw' R' Uw' U L2 Rw2 U2 Fw' U2 Rw2 U2 B' D2 U' Fw F' D' Rw' F D' R B Uw F
*5. *B2 L2 B L2 D L Lw2 Rw2 D2 F2 L' D2 Uw' B2 Uw' B F' D B Fw' U L2 U Bw Fw F U2 Rw Uw Rw B' Lw Rw B U2 Rw D B' Uw U2 Lw Rw B2 D Dw Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 D U2 Lw B' U2 Lw' Uw F' Rw' B' Bw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R F U2 R' U R' U'
*3. *B' L2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 F L2 F' D F' R F' L2 R D L R' D2
*4. *Uw' Rw2 F2 R F' L' Rw' R' Fw F2 Uw' Rw Uw F' R2 D2 L' B2 Fw Rw D B F' Uw2 B F U' Rw R U Fw2 Uw R' Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Rw' D
*5. *D2 L2 Rw R2 Bw' U F2 Dw2 B D Dw Uw2 L2 Fw L F U B2 U' Rw D' Bw U2 Bw' F2 Dw' U2 Lw2 D' U2 B' Dw L R2 Bw Lw Rw2 Dw2 U' B' Dw' F' R' Dw Uw2 Fw F2 Lw R2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw R Bw F' Dw L2 D' B2 F2
*6. *2D' 3U' 2B2 L 2D U2 2B' 2R 2D2 2L2 3R F 3R2 R' 2F' D' 2F 2R' 2D L 3U 2L D U2 3F 2L' B' 2L 2D 2U2 2F' F 2L 2D' B 2D2 3F' D' 2L 2B' 2L2 2D' 3U U L2 2U' B2 D2 2R' B 2B' 3R2 U' L' 2L2 2R2 R2 3F 2L B 3U' B' 2F2 D 2D' 2U2 2L2 2B2 F 2D'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U F' U R' U' F R2 U2 F'
*3. *F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D R2 B' D L' F2 D F' U R B' F' R
*4. *Rw D R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' R' Fw2 Rw2 F2 R2 B2 Fw F' L' R Fw2 R' U' B R2 B Fw' D2 F L R' Uw R F2 Uw2 U Rw' B' D2 U2 Rw' F'
*5. *Dw2 R' F U' Fw' D' L' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 Fw Dw2 B D Uw' U Rw R D' B' Bw2 Uw2 U' L2 Bw' Fw Lw R' B' D B' L2 Fw F2 L' R Dw' F Rw2 B2 U F U2 Rw2 U2 Rw Uw2 Lw' D' Rw Fw2 Lw' Rw2 Bw F' Rw' B2 Dw' L2 Dw2
*6. *B 3F2 2L 2B2 F 2D 3F 3U R2 3F2 2D' 2B 3R' 2R2 3F2 2R2 3U' L 2R' 3U2 3F' L 3R' 2U2 B2 2F2 F2 D' 2D2 2U2 U' 3R 3U' F2 2D2 B2 2U' L' 3R' 2R2 R2 2B2 D L2 R' 2B2 U' 2F R' F2 3U' 3F2 F2 2U2 3R' 2D' 2U' F 2U2 L' 2L' U 3R2 2D' B2 3F' 2F U2 3F 2F2
*7. *B 3B2 3F2 2L2 D' B' F2 2L 2R2 D' L2 3L2 3F2 2D' 3F' L' 3L2 3B2 2D 3B 3D2 2B 3L' 3B' 2F 2U F' U' 3R' D' 2U L 2L2 2R F' L2 3L2 3D 2B 2F R' 2D2 F2 2D L 2D' 2F' 2R2 2D 2R' B2 2B 3F2 F2 L B 3B' 2F U2 3F 2R 3D F' 2D' 2L2 2F2 3R2 D2 2B' 3F2 2F2 3L2 3R' 2F 3D2 2U 3F2 3U2 3L' 2D2 U 3B' 3F' U2 3B2 3L2 3R B F 3U' 2U2 3F' 2R' 2F2 2U' 3L 2D B 3L D'

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR4+ DL2- UL0+ U5- R2+ D1- L5- ALL4- y2 U5- R1- D1- L0+ ALL6+ DL 
*2. *UR2- DR5+ DL3+ UL5+ U1+ R1- D2- L6+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R4+ D4+ L2- ALL2+ DL 
*3. *UR2- DR3+ DL1- UL2+ U3- R4- D0+ L4- ALL3+ y2 U2- R2- D2+ L3+ ALL1+ DR UL 
*4. *UR3- DR6+ DL6+ UL6+ U4+ R0+ D6+ L1- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R3- D4- L3+ ALL4+ UR DR DL UL 
*5. *UR2- DR6+ DL4- UL3- U2- R2+ D4- L1+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R1+ D6+ L5+ ALL0+ UR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L' B L R' U' B L u'
*2. *R' L U' L U' L' U R l b
*3. *L' U' L' R' U L R' L' l r' b u'
*4. *R' L' B L' R B U' L l' r' b' u
*5. *U B U' R' U L' U l' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (5, -4)
*2. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 6) / (0, 6) /
*3. *(1, -3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) /
*4. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 1) / (3, 6) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
*5. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B' R U' R' B U' L B U B
*2. *U L B' L B L U' B R U R'
*3. *L B U' B L' B' L B' U B' L'
*4. *L R B U B R L' B' R' L' R'
*5. *L R B L R' L R U B' U' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F2 U' R F' U' R F2 U'
*3. *D B' U2 D' L2 U R U2 R' B L2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U
*4. *L' B' R D2 Uw L R2 B2 Uw' Fw' U F' D U2 B2 Rw2 Uw B2 Uw U' Fw F2 U' F2 L' R Uw U L F L2 Rw2 R' F2 Uw' B2 Fw' R Uw2 L'
*5. *B' U Bw' Uw L2 U2 Lw D Bw Rw' Dw2 U Lw Rw F Rw' Uw2 Bw Fw2 F Rw' Dw F D' U Lw' D U2 B Bw Fw2 F R' D2 U' Fw L R Dw2 R' Bw' F' Rw' F2 L Uw2 L2 Lw2 F Dw2 U' Rw Fw' F R' Fw F' Dw Uw U'
*OH. *U2 R2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 R U' F D U' L' B F L U'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR4- DL1+ UL4+ U3+ R3+ D4+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R2- D1- L5+ ALL4+ UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U B R' B L' R' B L B' l
*Square-1. *(3, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) /
*Skewb. *U L R' U B' L B' U L' U R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B L' F R F' l' f' r B' R' B' F' R F'
*2. *R' b f F' L r' b' l' B L B F L' B' R' F L F'
*3. *l' f' F' R l r' R b' r' F R' B L F' R' F'
*4. *B F f' F l r R f' r' L R' B L F L R B'
*5. *F' l' b' B f' r' b r' R B R B L B' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Lw' L Bw' U L B' Lw U Lw' Uw Lw Rw Uw Rw' Lw Bw Lw' r' b'
*2. *R' Lw' Bw U R Uw' L Rw' U R B' Uw Rw Bw' Rw' Uw Rw Bw' Lw' u' r b'
*3. *Bw' R' B' Lw' R' Bw Rw L Rw' Lw Bw' Uw Lw Rw' Uw Lw u l r b'
*4. *Lw Uw Bw U' Rw L' Uw' R B Rw' L Uw Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Bw Lw u r' b
*5. *Bw' Lw U Rw L' Bw' U' B Lw' Uw' Lw' Bw' Rw' Bw Rw l'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D3 R U2 R D2 L U3 L D2 L U2 R D2 L U R D R U R D L D L2 U R2 D L U2 R2 U L D2 L U2 L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L D R2 U R U L D L U R U R D3 L U2 R D L3 D R U2 L U R3 D L3 D R2 U L U R D R D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D2 L U L2 U2 R3 D2 L2 U2 R2 D L D2 L2 U2 R U R D3 L2 U2 R2 D2 R U L2 D L U2 R U R D R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L2 D R2 U L D L2 U R2 U L2 U R D L D R U R U L2 D3 R U R D L2 U R2 U R D2 L U3 R D L2 U L D2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U L U R2 D2 R U L2 D R D L U L D R U R2 U L3 D R3 D L2 U2 L D2 R U R2 U L2 U R D L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' D2 B' L F' D F2 R U' R2 F2 U' D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 L2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 D2 L2 F U B2 U R' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 B D2 F U2 F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 L' F D2 B' F D U' F L D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F B2 D B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D B2 U' F' D U' F' D2 R' B2 F' U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 R2 B2 U L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L U B D L2 R' B' L D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U B L B L U' L' B' F' R B2
*2. *R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B U' F2 D' R2 B D' L' U
*3. *L' F D' R2 B U2 R' D' R' U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 U2
*4. *F B2 L U D B R2 U' R U' F2 R F2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 D2 L2
*5. *F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B2 F D' B R' U2 F L' D R2 D

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UF UR UB UR UF UB UR UF UB UL UF UB UR LB UL UF UR UF RF UR UF UB LB UL RB UR UF UL UB RB LF UF UR UB UR UL LF DL LB LF DR RB UB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+2 DL+2 DB DL-2 DF-2 LF DF+2
*2. *UF UR UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UF LB UL UB UL UB RF UR UB UL UF UR UB UR RF UF RB UR UB RB UR LF UF UL LF UF UL LF UL LF DB LB DF LF UL UB DL DB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ LB+2 DL LB-2 UL-2 UB DF+ LF+2 UL DR RB+2 DF- DB+ RB DB+2 DF+ LF-2
*3. *UL UB UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UR UL LB RF UR UF UB UL RF UF UR UF UL UB UR LB UL RB LF UL UB UR RF UF RB LF UL UF UR UL UB LB LF DF RF LF DR DB DF RF UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ LB+2 UB LB-2 DF+ LF+2 DR-2
*4. *UR UL UB UR UB UR UF UB UR UF UR UL UF LB UB UL UF UB RF UF UL UB UR LB UB UR UL RF LF UL UF UB UR RB UB UR UL UF UR UL UB UL DR RB DB DR RB UR DB DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF UF+2 UR UF-2 RB+ DR RB+2 DF- DL-
*5. *UL UB UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UL UB RF UF UL UB UR LB UL LB UL UB LB UB UL RB UR RF LF UF UL UB UR UB UR UL LF UF RF DB LB DL DR RB UB DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ UL LF RB UB+2 DR DF+2 RF+ DF RF DF+ RF+2 DR RF DR+2 DF+ LF DR DF+2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2020)

Results for week 48: Congratulations to PokeCubes, OriginalUsername, and Jocubing!

*2x2x2*(123)
1.  1.50 Charles Jerome
2.  1.56 JoaquinRuenes
3.  1.76 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.79 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.84 PokeCubes
6.  2.21 Magdamini
6.  2.21 Stubbi
6.  2.21 Jocubing
9.  2.22 Legomanz
10.  2.50 Christopher Fandrich
11.  2.51 KardTrickKid_YT
12.  2.52 TipsterTrickster
12.  2.52 Rubadcar
14.  2.58 riz3ndrr
15.  2.59 Sub1Hour
16.  2.62 Ethan Hayes
17.  2.83 Heewon Seo
18.  2.87 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  2.92 mihnea3000
20.  2.98 NathanaelCubes
21.  3.01 Luke Garrett
22.  3.06 cuberkid10
23.  3.18 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  3.25 JoXCuber
25.  3.30 Niclas Mach
26.  3.39 Dylan Swarts
27.  3.50 Rafaello
28.  3.57 sean_cut4
29.  3.58 sigalig
30.  3.59 Dream Cubing
31.  3.64 tJardigradHe
32.  3.65 [email protected]
32.  3.65 MCuber
34.  3.66 abhijat
35.  3.70 BraydenTheCuber
35.  3.70 BMcCl1
37.  3.72 DGCubes
38.  3.75 Isaac Latta
39.  3.77 jihu1011
40.  3.84 Cuz Red
41.  3.87 wuque man
42.  3.90 oliver sitja sichel
43.  3.94 BradenTheMagician
44.  3.97 Antto Pitkänen
44.  3.97 DNF_Cuber
46.  3.98 360cubed
47.  4.00 FaLoL
47.  4.00 BenChristman1
49.  4.12 Liam Wadek
50.  4.13 Michael DeLaRosa
51.  4.18 VIBE_ZT
52.  4.23 ProStar
52.  4.23 d2polld
54.  4.31 Utkarsh Ashar
55.  4.33 wearephamily1719
56.  4.46 Electrical Cubing
57.  4.52 Parke187
58.  4.57 MattP98
59.  4.61 Fred Lang
60.  4.63 ichcubegerne
61.  4.67 lumes2121
62.  4.68 Cooki348
63.  4.74 cheaj99
64.  4.77 vishwasankarcubing
65.  4.80 abunickabhi
66.  4.94 Triangles_are_cubers
67.  4.97 50ph14
68.  5.07 Ianwubby
69.  5.16 Boris McCoy
70.  5.23 xyzzy
71.  5.26 Raymos Castillo
72.  5.29 Joe Archibald
73.  5.43 oliverpallo
74.  5.44 loffy
75.  5.45 joshsailscga
76.  5.49 FlatMars
77.  5.64 NintendoCuber
78.  5.65 Ali161102
79.  5.70 anna4f
80.  5.71 TheSlykrCubr
81.  5.74 FLS99
82.  5.77 Pfannkuchener
83.  5.86 HelloKIMKIM
84.  5.87 idrkmans
85.  6.08 John Benwell
86.  6.11 Jam88
87.  6.32 nikanika555full
88.  6.55 MeMiles
89.  6.65 PingPongCuber
90.  6.68 qwr
91.  6.82 LittleLumos
92.  7.05 Nika
93.  7.15 nms777
94.  7.17 Lewis
95.  7.21 HippieCuber
96.  7.31 Alea
97.  7.46 breadears
98.  7.49 nevinscph
98.  7.49 Hunter Eric Deardurff
100.  7.53 MJS Cubing
101.  7.54 ryan_soh
102.  7.75 MarkA64
103.  7.87 Sapphire Cubing
104.  7.96 rdurette10
105.  8.22 Mike Hughey
106.  8.31 KyleTheCuber
107.  9.02 UnknownCanvas
108.  9.10 Rubika-37-021204
109.  9.17 Jrg
110.  9.28 freshcuber.de
111.  9.32 CyoobietheCuber
112.  9.60 sporteisvogel
113.  9.96 Rod Cuber
114.  10.07 Jorjais
115.  12.04 Jacck
116.  12.49 dav3
117.  12.62 thomas.sch
118.  14.37 beansalad
119.  15.89 Curtis
120.  17.61 MatsBergsten
121.  19.05 PCCuber
122.  20.68 David the cubing god
123.  26.79 flyingk


*3x3x3*(166)
1.  5.99 Luke Garrett
2.  7.48 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.54 riz3ndrr


Spoiler



4.  7.69 tJardigradHe
5.  7.71 Legomanz
6.  7.79 gottagitgud
7.  8.12 Magdamini
8.  8.15 wuque man
9.  8.18 Charles Jerome
10.  8.20 OriginalUsername
11.  8.23 KardTrickKid_YT
12.  8.29 BrianJ
13.  8.31 Jocubing
14.  8.61 Heewon Seo
15.  8.62 Stubbi
16.  8.66 NathanaelCubes
17.  8.67 mihnea3000
18.  8.76 PokeCubes
19.  8.82 Zeke Mackay
20.  8.84 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  8.96 Christopher Fandrich
22.  9.02 thecubingwizard
23.  9.19 Rubadcar
24.  9.26 JChambers13
25.  9.33 cuberkid10
26.  9.37 MegaminxMan
27.  9.42 Dream Cubing
28.  9.57 sean_cut4
29.  9.59 Cooki348
30.  9.67 2017LAMB06
31.  9.75 FishyIshy
32.  9.79 vishwasankarcubing
33.  9.82 Logan2017DAYR01
34.  9.86 turtwig
35.  10.12 Coinman_
36.  10.14 BradenTheMagician
37.  10.27 ichcubegerne
38.  10.28 FaLoL
39.  10.36 jihu1011
40.  10.48 oliver sitja sichel
41.  10.55 BMcCl1
42.  10.77 Isaac Latta
43.  10.79 BraydenTheCuber
44.  10.82 abhijat
45.  10.85 360cubed
46.  10.86 JoXCuber
46.  10.86 DGCubes
48.  11.21 Niclas Mach
49.  11.26 GenTheThief
50.  11.30 Rafaello
51.  11.40 JLSH
52.  11.56 wearephamily1719
53.  11.81 Keenan Johnson
54.  11.84 Boris McCoy
55.  11.93 20luky3
56.  11.97 MattP98
57.  11.98 VJW
58.  12.03 lumes2121
59.  12.11 Sub1Hour
60.  12.12 nico_german_cuber
61.  12.22 TheNoobCuber
62.  12.26 Keroma12
63.  12.28 xyzzy
64.  12.30 Cuz Red
65.  12.41 Raymos Castillo
66.  12.52 Dylan Swarts
67.  12.54 cheaj99
68.  12.56 Michael DeLaRosa
69.  12.66 Parke187
70.  12.68 trangium
71.  12.70 d2polld
72.  12.72 Imran Rahman
73.  12.73 Fred Lang
74.  12.91 Ianwubby
75.  13.00 Ethan Hayes
76.  13.04 sigalig
77.  13.18 Antto Pitkänen
78.  13.19 Utkarsh Ashar
79.  13.24 Electrical Cubing
79.  13.24 Brady
81.  13.27 Liam Wadek
82.  13.71 ican97
83.  13.91 RedstoneTim
84.  14.01 pjk
85.  14.16 jake.levine
86.  14.17 thatkid
87.  14.31 pizzacrust
88.  14.37 Alea
89.  14.44 abunickabhi
90.  14.75 breadears
91.  14.79 begiuli65
92.  14.89 FLS99
93.  15.00 VIBE_ZT
94.  15.16 50ph14
95.  15.19 [email protected]
96.  15.21 Ali161102
97.  15.32 Jam88
98.  15.42 PingPongCuber
99.  15.45 loffy
100.  15.54 nevinscph
101.  15.83 DNF_Cuber
102.  15.95 revaldoah
103.  16.09 NintendoCuber
104.  16.37 Hunter Eric Deardurff
105.  16.38 Petri Krzywacki
106.  16.39 Nika
107.  16.41 Pfannkuchener
108.  16.58 oliverpallo
109.  16.66 TheSlykrCubr
110.  17.08 nikanika555full
111.  17.18 John Benwell
112.  17.28 ProStar
113.  17.29 FlatMars
114.  17.35 Triangles_are_cubers
115.  17.46 BenChristman1
116.  17.87 CyoobietheCuber
117.  17.91 MarkA64
118.  18.05 nms777
119.  18.11 anna4f
120.  18.15 Moreno van Rooijen
121.  18.32 rdurette10
122.  18.66 LittleLumos
123.  18.71 MattHallTV
124.  18.74 HippieCuber
125.  19.46 CreationUniverse
126.  19.56 UnknownCanvas
127.  20.04 Rod Cuber
128.  20.67 joshsailscga
129.  21.08 Lewis
130.  21.97 Jrg
131.  22.47 MJS Cubing
132.  22.58 ryan_soh
133.  23.87 Swamp347
134.  23.95 KyleTheCuber
135.  24.05 One Wheel
136.  24.52 Mike Hughey
137.  25.44 Moosekacha
138.  25.61 idrkmans
139.  26.53 J perm
140.  26.55 freshcuber.de
141.  26.58 sporteisvogel
142.  26.74 Zaphod42
143.  26.83 Joe Archibald
144.  27.02 filmip
145.  27.18 Edwinrpd
146.  28.27 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
147.  28.28 PCCuber
148.  28.32 flyingk
149.  30.21 Rubika-37-021204
150.  30.48 Jacck
151.  32.19 dav3
152.  33.28 under5myy
153.  34.62 calotret
154.  35.02 Jorjais
155.  35.23 Caleb Rogers
156.  37.76 HelloKIMKIM
157.  40.44 MatsBergsten
158.  46.57 MeMiles
159.  46.80 Mattscp999
160.  48.21 Gen
161.  52.45 beansalad
162.  55.96 David the cubing god
163.  57.86 Sapphire Cubing
164.  1:01.90 Curtis
165.  DNF MCuber
165.  DNF Joshua smith the cuber


*4x4x4*(100)
1.  29.25 Stubbi
2.  30.19 tJardigradHe
3.  33.14 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  33.57 Dream Cubing
5.  33.58 BrianJ
6.  33.64 Magdamini
7.  33.66 Khairur Rachim
8.  34.13 PokeCubes
9.  35.27 Luke Garrett
10.  35.36 thecubingwizard
11.  36.20 Jocubing
12.  36.22 mihnea3000
13.  36.49 riz3ndrr
14.  36.94 vishwasankarcubing
15.  37.27 FaLoL
16.  37.68 Rubadcar
17.  37.69 jihu1011
18.  38.25 JoXCuber
18.  38.25 Charles Jerome
20.  38.85 ichcubegerne
21.  39.33 Niclas Mach
22.  39.54 MCuber
23.  40.54 abhijat
24.  40.93 turtwig
25.  41.83 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  42.51 sigalig
27.  42.82 DGCubes
28.  43.50 Raymos Castillo
29.  44.18 BradenTheMagician
30.  44.44 Michael DeLaRosa
31.  44.71 Rod Cuber
32.  45.49 Ianwubby
33.  45.58 Christopher Fandrich
34.  45.61 Isaac Latta
35.  46.05 xyzzy
36.  46.73 KardTrickKid_YT
37.  46.82 Cooki348
37.  46.82 Rafaello
39.  47.01 jake.levine
40.  48.09 sean_cut4
41.  48.57 BraydenTheCuber
42.  48.65 BMcCl1
43.  48.66 Ethan Hayes
44.  48.79 abunickabhi
45.  49.05 joshsailscga
46.  49.10 Antto Pitkänen
47.  49.65 wearephamily1719
48.  49.77 MattP98
49.  50.01 NathanaelCubes
50.  50.37 Dylan Swarts
51.  50.41 Boris McCoy
52.  50.43 nevinscph
53.  51.32 Brendyn Dunagan
54.  51.36 Parke187
55.  52.16 oliver sitja sichel
56.  52.78 Sub1Hour
57.  53.29 thatkid
58.  54.16 Liam Wadek
59.  54.83 nico_german_cuber
60.  55.32 VJW
61.  56.69 breadears
62.  56.78 John Benwell
63.  57.11 VIBE_ZT
64.  57.55 Utkarsh Ashar
65.  1:00.18 pizzacrust
66.  1:00.28 CrispyCubing
67.  1:00.48 FLS99
68.  1:02.48 Hunter Eric Deardurff
69.  1:03.00 loffy
70.  1:03.35 FlatMars
71.  1:03.74 Cuz Red
72.  1:04.49 Pfannkuchener
73.  1:05.80 LittleLumos
74.  1:06.32 Alea
75.  1:06.93 NintendoCuber
76.  1:07.27 revaldoah
77.  1:08.83 Triangles_are_cubers
78.  1:09.14 DNF_Cuber
79.  1:12.70 d2polld
80.  1:15.28 Petri Krzywacki
81.  1:17.13 rdurette10
82.  1:19.80 Nika
83.  1:20.90 Lewis
84.  1:20.98 Jrg
85.  1:21.21 ProStar
86.  1:21.41 nms777
87.  1:24.09 Electrical Cubing
88.  1:27.18 One Wheel
89.  1:29.81 TheSlykrCubr
90.  1:32.71 Mike Hughey
91.  1:34.33 freshcuber.de
92.  1:37.97 sporteisvogel
93.  1:39.84 Jacck
94.  1:40.31 Rubika-37-021204
95.  1:48.80 HippieCuber
96.  2:03.21 dav3
97.  2:15.34 MatsBergsten
98.  2:18.79 HelloKIMKIM
99.  3:13.51 flyingk
100.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*5x5x5*(73)
1.  55.67 Dream Cubing
2.  55.92 Stubbi
3.  57.85 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:01.51 tJardigradHe
5.  1:02.51 riz3ndrr
6.  1:02.62 Magdamini
7.  1:03.74 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:04.06 thecubingwizard
9.  1:04.70 FaLoL
10.  1:05.70 PokeCubes
11.  1:07.38 Jocubing
12.  1:07.88 JoXCuber
13.  1:08.87 ichcubegerne
14.  1:12.50 jihu1011
15.  1:14.09 fun at the joy
16.  1:14.24 sigalig
17.  1:14.53 abhijat
18.  1:15.28 Luke Garrett
19.  1:16.84 Keroma12
20.  1:21.90 BradenTheMagician
21.  1:22.89 jake.levine
22.  1:22.94 xyzzy
23.  1:23.28 Niclas Mach
24.  1:24.40 MCuber
25.  1:24.47 Raymos Castillo
26.  1:26.29 Isaac Latta
27.  1:26.79 Christopher Fandrich
28.  1:27.34 abunickabhi
29.  1:30.27 Sub1Hour
30.  1:30.84 nevinscph
31.  1:31.22 VJW
32.  1:32.19 sean_cut4
33.  1:33.00 Pfannkuchener
34.  1:33.26 Brendyn Dunagan
35.  1:34.68 BMcCl1
36.  1:35.74 joshsailscga
37.  1:36.27 Logan2017DAYR01
38.  1:36.88 NathanaelCubes
39.  1:37.09 Ianwubby
40.  1:39.05 Cooki348
41.  1:39.97 Hunter Eric Deardurff
42.  1:40.40 MattP98
43.  1:40.70 Dylan Swarts
44.  1:43.15 Liam Wadek
45.  1:43.96 Alea
46.  1:44.83 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  1:45.80 breadears
48.  1:47.80 Rafaello
49.  1:56.02 NintendoCuber
50.  1:56.19 nico_german_cuber
51.  1:56.54 VIBE_ZT
52.  1:56.80 thatkid
53.  1:58.25 FlatMars
54.  2:00.86 LittleLumos
55.  2:00.87 FLS99
56.  2:07.77 DNF_Cuber
57.  2:16.21 rdurette10
58.  2:20.60 One Wheel
59.  2:21.14 nms777
60.  2:21.24 revaldoah
61.  2:22.70 Lewis
62.  2:23.66 Mike Hughey
63.  2:25.90 Jrg
64.  2:35.82 Petri Krzywacki
65.  2:44.01 Rubika-37-021204
66.  2:44.31 loffy
67.  2:54.69 sporteisvogel
68.  2:56.21 Jacck
69.  3:02.58 thomas.sch
70.  3:05.05 freshcuber.de
71.  4:11.85 MatsBergsten
72.  4:19.90 dav3
73.  DNF pizzacrust


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:37.86 Dream Cubing
2.  2:00.54 ichcubegerne
3.  2:02.39 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  2:03.49 FaLoL
5.  2:05.42 Stubbi
6.  2:06.44 Jocubing
7.  2:12.29 PokeCubes
8.  2:17.73 jihu1011
9.  2:18.05 Keroma12
10.  2:20.94 xyzzy
11.  2:34.99 jake.levine
12.  2:43.74 Sub1Hour
13.  2:43.99 nevinscph
14.  2:46.32 MattP98
15.  3:03.01 Raymos Castillo
16.  3:04.62 Hunter Eric Deardurff
17.  3:08.41 sean_cut4
18.  3:09.35 Dylan Swarts
19.  3:19.04 Pfannkuchener
20.  3:37.50 Rafaello
21.  3:39.47 Liam Wadek
22.  3:43.56 VIBE_ZT
23.  3:46.33 Alea
24.  3:55.97 One Wheel
25.  4:16.97 LittleLumos
26.  4:20.01 FLS99
27.  4:37.63 nms777
28.  4:43.74 Jrg
29.  4:46.78 filmip
30.  4:52.71 Rubika-37-021204
31.  5:01.13 rdurette10
32.  5:10.18 Lewis
33.  5:19.05 Jacck
34.  5:32.28 sporteisvogel
35.  5:56.65 thomas.sch
36.  6:28.61 loffy
37.  DNF BrianJ
37.  DNF Ianwubby
37.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(31)
1.  2:24.78 Dream Cubing
2.  2:48.09 ichcubegerne
3.  3:09.63 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:10.61 OriginalUsername
5.  3:18.80 Keroma12
6.  3:20.67 Jocubing
7.  3:23.49 jihu1011
8.  3:28.64 PokeCubes
9.  3:37.91 nevinscph
10.  3:44.15 jake.levine
11.  4:02.52 Hunter Eric Deardurff
12.  4:35.73 MattP98
13.  4:49.11 Pfannkuchener
14.  5:04.40 NathanaelCubes
15.  5:23.18 Liam Wadek
16.  5:24.43 sean_cut4
17.  5:26.13 Isaac Latta
18.  5:26.25 VIBE_ZT
19.  5:36.47 Alea
20.  5:45.13 pizzacrust
21.  5:56.51 FLS99
22.  5:58.10 Antto Pitkänen
23.  6:02.06 LittleLumos
24.  6:16.22 Rafaello
25.  6:31.90 One Wheel
26.  6:35.75 Jrg
27.  7:40.06 Rubika-37-021204
28.  8:09.29 Lewis
29.  8:30.46 sporteisvogel
30.  8:36.10 thomas.sch
31.  DNF freshcuber.de


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(34)
1.  4.41 Legomanz
2.  5.56 Charles Jerome
3.  9.33 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.08 JoXCuber
5.  12.25 Khairur Rachim
6.  12.44 OriginalUsername
7.  12.50 Rafaello
8.  14.21 sean_cut4
9.  15.14 abunickabhi
10.  17.57 Dream Cubing
11.  19.91 NathanaelCubes
12.  20.75 Christopher Fandrich
13.  23.74 MattP98
14.  23.79 BraydenTheCuber
15.  25.43 FlatMars
16.  26.51 Ali161102
17.  26.74 BradenTheMagician
18.  26.80 MatsBergsten
19.  28.66 FLS99
20.  29.59 Niclas Mach
21.  29.77 Mike Hughey
22.  30.11 BenChristman1
23.  34.79 Antto Pitkänen
24.  35.02 nevinscph
25.  36.25 Jacck
26.  36.47 joshsailscga
27.  39.26 LittleLumos
28.  51.83 PingPongCuber
29.  54.38 DNF_Cuber
30.  59.22 xyzzy
31.  1:11.80 PCCuber
32.  2:08.38 thomas.sch
33.  DNF TipsterTrickster
33.  DNF ichcubegerne


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(31)
1.  20.40 sigalig
2.  20.54 PokeCubes
3.  20.56 G2013


Spoiler



4.  22.60 Gregory Alekseev
5.  37.84 Keroma12
6.  44.47 openseas
7.  45.32 NathanaelCubes
8.  59.91 MattP98
9.  1:03.03 revaldoah
10.  1:16.03 MatsBergsten
11.  1:20.11 nevinscph
12.  1:20.89 Faustfan
13.  1:30.51 thatkid
14.  1:31.58 FLS99
15.  1:35.90 Khairur Rachim
16.  1:53.74 Mike Hughey
17.  2:02.41 joshsailscga
18.  2:35.42 LittleLumos
19.  2:35.92 PingPongCuber
20.  2:41.55 filmip
21.  2:49.15 PCCuber
22.  2:49.88 MattHallTV
23.  3:00.17 Raymos Castillo
24.  3:04.60 VIBE_ZT
25.  3:04.91 Jacck
26.  3:24.32 Pfannkuchener
27.  4:13.11 anna4f
28.  4:17.72 Antto Pitkänen
29.  4:37.11 xyzzy
30.  DNF BenChristman1
30.  DNF abunickabhi


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:06.26 PokeCubes
2.  3:46.20 Keroma12
3.  4:50.24 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  6:10.29 MatsBergsten
5.  10:39.27 Jacck
6.  16:41.27 filmip
7.  DNF Pfannkuchener
7.  DNF LittleLumos
7.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  10:27.61 nevinscph
2.  16:38.59 MatsBergsten
3.  18:32.21 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  19:29.57 LittleLumos
5.  DNF Pfannkuchener


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  10/10 52:28 LittleLumos
2.  6/6 24:14 Jacck
3.  9/15 60:00 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  2/2 3:44 revaldoah
5.  2/2 7:52 MatsBergsten
6.  1/2 6:05 filmip


*3x3x3 one-handed*(90)
1.  11.56 Khairur Rachim
2.  11.58 riz3ndrr
3.  12.51 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  12.74 tJardigradHe
5.  12.76 Legomanz
6.  12.78 OriginalUsername
7.  12.96 wuque man
8.  13.32 BrianJ
9.  13.69 NathanaelCubes
10.  13.99 GenTheThief
11.  14.54 Dream Cubing
12.  14.69 PokeCubes
13.  15.15 Charles Jerome
14.  15.24 thecubingwizard
15.  15.54 Rubadcar
16.  15.93 Magdamini
17.  16.08 ichcubegerne
18.  16.56 mihnea3000
19.  16.57 Niclas Mach
20.  17.08 jihu1011
21.  17.12 Jocubing
22.  17.30 turtwig
23.  17.54 cuberkid10
24.  18.31 DGCubes
25.  18.53 BradenTheMagician
26.  19.28 JoXCuber
27.  19.33 MCuber
28.  19.40 360cubed
29.  19.48 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  19.57 oliver sitja sichel
31.  20.14 abunickabhi
32.  20.38 FaLoL
33.  20.62 sean_cut4
34.  20.82 Brendyn Dunagan
35.  21.61 Utkarsh Ashar
36.  21.76 Christopher Fandrich
37.  22.00 xyzzy
38.  22.37 Antto Pitkänen
39.  23.63 abhijat
40.  23.67 ican97
41.  23.81 begiuli65
42.  23.82 Parke187
43.  24.43 Dylan Swarts
44.  24.92 BraydenTheCuber
45.  25.23 Rafaello
46.  25.47 joshsailscga
47.  26.10 MattP98
48.  26.11 Cooki348
49.  26.98 revaldoah
50.  27.17 PingPongCuber
51.  27.27 Raymos Castillo
52.  27.30 Sub1Hour
53.  27.31 VJW
53.  27.31 nico_german_cuber
55.  27.39 nms777
56.  28.12 Liam Wadek
57.  28.31 VIBE_ZT
58.  28.60 d2polld
59.  28.71 Triangles_are_cubers
60.  28.80 thatkid
61.  28.87 BMcCl1
62.  29.52 Cuz Red
63.  30.99 Pfannkuchener
64.  31.85 pizzacrust
65.  32.26 DNF_Cuber
66.  33.04 nevinscph
67.  33.34 Ali161102
68.  33.62 LittleLumos
69.  34.40 [email protected]
70.  35.14 Petri Krzywacki
71.  35.97 Jam88
72.  36.39 rdurette10
73.  36.51 FlatMars
74.  36.88 breadears
75.  37.00 CyoobietheCuber
76.  37.10 BenChristman1
77.  38.01 TheSlykrCubr
78.  38.25 Mike Hughey
79.  39.57 Nika
80.  39.89 FLS99
81.  41.75 NintendoCuber
82.  43.63 UnknownCanvas
83.  44.12 HippieCuber
84.  44.49 Joe Archibald
85.  45.53 loffy
86.  1:00.19 Swamp347
87.  1:03.74 Jacck
88.  1:21.65 ryan_soh
89.  1:22.16 Rubika-37-021204
90.  2:24.78 calotret


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  33.81 OriginalUsername
2.  2:18.78 oliver sitja sichel
3.  2:21.99 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  3:15.79 Swamp347
5.  4:12.74 FLS99
6.  5:22.98 Jacck


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  32.94 fun at the joy
2.  39.16 ichcubegerne
3.  41.07 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  45.19 Niclas Mach
5.  1:12.77 FLS99
6.  1:17.85 Mike Hughey
7.  1:34.40 Jacck
8.  1:35.93 VIBE_ZT
9.  1:50.69 Christopher Fandrich
10.  2:12.72 joshsailscga
11.  DNF thomas.sch
11.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  21.00 (20, 22, 21) Cale S
2.  22.67 (25, 19, 24) Mrauo
3.  38.00 (33, 39, 42) Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  40.67 (40, 45, 37) ryan_soh
5.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) SpeedCubeReview
5.  DNF (32, 39, DNS) FLS99
5.  DNF (46, 50, DNS) Rafaello


*2-3-4 Relay*(56)
1.  41.23 Stubbi
2.  45.62 OriginalUsername
3.  45.70 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  46.05 Jocubing
5.  48.33 Khairur Rachim
6.  49.87 Dream Cubing
7.  51.34 PokeCubes
8.  51.38 abhijat
9.  52.31 fun at the joy
10.  52.37 JoXCuber
11.  53.04 ichcubegerne
12.  55.25 Christopher Fandrich
13.  55.33 Charles Jerome
14.  56.72 DGCubes
15.  57.07 BradenTheMagician
16.  58.40 Cooki348
17.  58.52 Niclas Mach
18.  59.08 jihu1011
19.  1:02.87 oliver sitja sichel
20.  1:04.00 MCuber
21.  1:05.17 wearephamily1719
22.  1:05.66 sean_cut4
23.  1:06.23 Antto Pitkänen
24.  1:06.34 360cubed
25.  1:06.41 xyzzy
26.  1:08.18 joshsailscga
27.  1:09.89 abunickabhi
28.  1:10.77 BMcCl1
29.  1:16.84 Jam88
30.  1:17.89 Utkarsh Ashar
31.  1:19.25 nevinscph
32.  1:19.75 breadears
33.  1:21.52 VIBE_ZT
34.  1:24.04 loffy
35.  1:29.58 NintendoCuber
36.  1:30.75 [email protected]
37.  1:34.43 DNF_Cuber
38.  1:35.12 Raymos Castillo
39.  1:37.04 Triangles_are_cubers
40.  1:37.21 FlatMars
41.  1:37.45 FLS99
42.  1:38.56 nms777
43.  1:38.66 Nika
44.  1:40.73 Pfannkuchener
45.  1:44.23 PingPongCuber
46.  1:45.83 LittleLumos
47.  1:49.18 rdurette10
48.  1:49.39 UnknownCanvas
49.  1:55.83 Mike Hughey
50.  2:02.01 Lewis
51.  2:02.24 TheSlykrCubr
52.  2:04.66 Jrg
53.  2:36.33 Rubika-37-021204
54.  2:42.41 Jacck
55.  3:06.08 dav3
56.  3:25.11 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)
1.  1:37.72 OriginalUsername
2.  1:48.88 Dream Cubing
3.  1:50.47 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:57.50 Jocubing
5.  2:02.50 Khairur Rachim
6.  2:02.90 jihu1011
7.  2:05.74 JoXCuber
8.  2:07.38 PokeCubes
9.  2:14.01 ichcubegerne
10.  2:18.34 abhijat
11.  2:20.55 Niclas Mach
12.  2:27.18 Raymos Castillo
13.  2:31.95 Christopher Fandrich
14.  2:36.00 nevinscph
15.  2:38.34 xyzzy
16.  2:45.87 BMcCl1
17.  2:48.46 joshsailscga
18.  2:56.95 Cooki348
19.  3:04.82 breadears
20.  3:17.24 Pfannkuchener
21.  3:18.47 NintendoCuber
22.  3:19.08 Utkarsh Ashar
23.  3:23.12 FlatMars
24.  3:26.69 VIBE_ZT
25.  3:29.73 FLS99
26.  3:57.72 LittleLumos
27.  4:11.26 loffy
28.  4:18.13 DNF_Cuber
29.  4:22.89 nms777
30.  4:29.84 rdurette10
31.  4:31.39 Jrg
32.  4:35.10 Lewis
33.  5:12.54 Mike Hughey
34.  5:39.14 Rubika-37-021204
35.  6:04.05 Jacck
36.  8:25.92 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:41.58 Dream Cubing
2.  4:00.90 Jocubing
3.  4:18.44 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:46.30 jihu1011
5.  4:59.03 xyzzy
6.  5:15.72 nevinscph
7.  6:46.88 Pfannkuchener
8.  8:00.74 LittleLumos
9.  8:11.66 FLS99
10.  8:55.96 nms777
11.  9:08.26 Lewis
12.  9:50.88 Jrg
13.  10:24.66 loffy
14.  12:08.07 Rubika-37-021204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  7:30.69 Jocubing
2.  7:36.08 ichcubegerne
3.  7:56.15 jihu1011


Spoiler



4.  8:46.88 xyzzy
5.  9:18.10 nevinscph
6.  10:09.14 Hunter Eric Deardurff
7.  10:33.32 MattP98
8.  11:25.91 Pfannkuchener
9.  14:06.08 FLS99
10.  15:06.32 LittleLumos
11.  17:02.51 Jrg
12.  19:23.16 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(49)
1.  4.40 JChambers13
2.  4.54 Yunhooooo
3.  4.63 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  5.77 Liam Wadek
5.  7.00 PokeCubes
6.  7.30 Magdamini
7.  7.43 vishwasankarcubing
8.  7.50 Parke187
9.  7.53 50ph14
10.  7.63 Jocubing
11.  7.67 Luke Garrett
12.  7.87 BradenTheMagician
13.  8.60 tJardigradHe
14.  8.62 riz3ndrr
15.  9.46 OriginalUsername
16.  9.52 NathanaelCubes
17.  9.63 Niclas Mach
18.  10.11 Rafaello
19.  10.45 [email protected]
19.  10.45 Raymos Castillo
21.  10.80 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  10.94 Triangles_are_cubers
23.  11.12 sean_cut4
24.  11.27 ichcubegerne
25.  11.28 Hunter Eric Deardurff
26.  12.11 Heath Flick
27.  12.25 idrkmans
27.  12.25 VIBE_ZT
29.  12.50 revaldoah
30.  12.63 360cubed
31.  12.73 BenChristman1
32.  12.77 PingPongCuber
33.  13.14 Sub1Hour
34.  13.47 Isaac Latta
35.  13.53 oliver sitja sichel
36.  13.93 Boris McCoy
37.  14.83 FLS99
38.  17.18 Sitina
39.  18.82 Jacck
40.  18.91 Mike Hughey
41.  19.16 HelloKIMKIM
42.  20.13 abunickabhi
43.  20.15 nevinscph
44.  31.19 sporteisvogel
45.  33.67 d2polld
46.  53.93 xyzzy
47.  DNF fun at the joy
47.  DNF MattP98
47.  DNF JoXCuber


*Megaminx*(39)
1.  42.82 Heewon Seo
2.  43.60 Magdamini
3.  44.60 Jocubing


Spoiler



4.  48.27 thecubingwizard
5.  50.41 Khairur Rachim
6.  56.15 abhijat
7.  56.67 OriginalUsername
8.  1:01.02 Luke Garrett
9.  1:08.36 PokeCubes
10.  1:08.82 Raymos Castillo
11.  1:10.41 ichcubegerne
12.  1:10.55 Niclas Mach
13.  1:14.81 jihu1011
14.  1:15.35 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  1:15.73 JoXCuber
16.  1:18.09 turtwig
17.  1:29.68 Triangles_are_cubers
18.  1:36.22 50ph14
19.  1:39.61 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  1:40.18 xyzzy
21.  1:41.00 Liam Wadek
22.  1:41.52 nevinscph
23.  1:41.70 Isaac Latta
24.  1:49.19 swankfukinc
25.  1:50.03 Dylan Swarts
26.  1:52.38 Rafaello
27.  1:59.80 FlatMars
28.  2:04.09 Utkarsh Ashar
29.  2:06.25 Pfannkuchener
30.  2:10.08 joshsailscga
31.  2:20.41 FLS99
32.  2:35.09 Mike Hughey
33.  2:59.31 One Wheel
34.  3:15.53 Jacck
35.  3:27.69 sporteisvogel
36.  4:36.94 Rubika-37-021204
37.  6:31.58 qwr
38.  DNF MCuber
38.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*Pyraminx*(77)
1.  2.58 Magdamini
2.  2.72 DGCubes
3.  2.79 Logan2017DAYR01
3.  2.79 Awder


Spoiler



5.  2.96 Cooki348
6.  3.08 50ph14
7.  3.18 Heath Flick
8.  3.23 tJardigradHe
9.  3.33 PokeCubes
10.  3.36 Rafaello
11.  3.42 riz3ndrr
12.  3.45 Jocubing
13.  3.67 Charles Jerome
14.  3.86 Rubadcar
15.  4.13 Niclas Mach
16.  4.16 OriginalUsername
17.  4.19 BradenTheMagician
18.  4.50 JoXCuber
19.  4.53 MCuber
20.  4.65 Luke Garrett
21.  4.67 mihnea3000
22.  4.69 Liam Wadek
23.  4.84 Sub1Hour
24.  4.86 ichcubegerne
25.  4.90 Zeke Mackay
26.  5.20 KardTrickKid_YT
27.  5.22 Boris McCoy
28.  5.24 sean_cut4
29.  5.38 VIBE_ZT
30.  5.45 NintendoCuber
31.  5.54 BraydenTheCuber
32.  5.56 Dream Cubing
33.  5.58 Parke187
33.  5.58 Utkarsh Ashar
35.  5.87 Antto Pitkänen
35.  5.87 Raymos Castillo
37.  5.95 Christopher Fandrich
38.  6.12 MattP98
39.  6.24 oliver sitja sichel
40.  6.37 NathanaelCubes
41.  6.49 wearephamily1719
42.  6.51 FaLoL
43.  6.61 rdurette10
44.  6.62 PingPongCuber
45.  6.85 Triangles_are_cubers
46.  6.86 Cuz Red
47.  6.90 UnknownCanvas
48.  6.98 Lewis
49.  7.04 jihu1011
50.  7.25 Joe Archibald
51.  7.37 360cubed
52.  7.75 loffy
53.  7.80 nico_german_cuber
54.  8.58 [email protected]
55.  8.60 Jam88
56.  8.73 HelloKIMKIM
57.  9.11 BenChristman1
58.  9.32 Dylan Swarts
59.  9.34 FLS99
60.  9.43 Mike Hughey
61.  9.71 abunickabhi
62.  9.91 idrkmans
63.  10.47 sporteisvogel
64.  11.02 Zaphod42
65.  11.14 Joshua smith the cuber
66.  11.73 d2polld
67.  13.34 Jacck
68.  13.40 nevinscph
69.  13.60 thomas.sch
70.  15.25 DNF_Cuber
71.  15.85 xyzzy
72.  16.29 David the cubing god
73.  16.80 FlatMars
74.  20.41 flyingk
75.  25.16 KyleTheCuber
76.  41.73 MatsBergsten
77.  DNF slowcuberof2020


*Square-1*(53)
1.  7.31 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.72 PokeCubes
3.  9.50 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  9.81 Charles Jerome
5.  9.92 riz3ndrr
6.  10.74 Sub1Hour
7.  11.42 BradenTheMagician
8.  11.54 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  11.64 KardTrickKid_YT
10.  12.62 Magdamini
11.  12.65 BraydenTheCuber
12.  12.88 oliver sitja sichel
13.  13.85 Boris McCoy
14.  13.89 tJardigradHe
15.  14.03 Rafaello
16.  14.68 JoXCuber
17.  15.06 Antto Pitkänen
17.  15.06 cuberkid10
19.  15.15 Luke Garrett
20.  15.29 Brady
21.  15.38 ichcubegerne
22.  15.57 NathanaelCubes
23.  15.96 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  16.52 20luky3
25.  16.65 Jocubing
26.  16.95 Dream Cubing
27.  17.14 MCuber
28.  17.47 cheaj99
29.  17.58 50ph14
30.  18.41 NintendoCuber
31.  18.58 DGCubes
31.  18.58 OriginalUsername
33.  18.68 360cubed
34.  18.99 wearephamily1719
35.  19.19 sean_cut4
36.  19.49 VIBE_ZT
37.  19.62 Electrical Cubing
38.  19.78 Niclas Mach
39.  20.26 MattP98
40.  21.39 mihnea3000
41.  21.90 FlatMars
42.  24.22 Raymos Castillo
43.  26.30 PingPongCuber
44.  36.50 Mike Hughey
45.  38.14 DNF_Cuber
46.  38.41 BenChristman1
47.  39.80 Lewis
48.  42.92 nevinscph
49.  52.46 FLS99
50.  56.86 Jacck
51.  59.56 filmip
52.  1:29.19 sporteisvogel
53.  5:30.13 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(70)
1.  2.26 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.57 riz3ndrr
3.  2.81 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.94 Isaac Latta
5.  3.12 Rubadcar
6.  3.36 Jocubing
7.  4.12 Magdamini
8.  4.17 Legomanz
8.  4.17 PokeCubes
10.  4.35 OriginalUsername
11.  4.54 Luke Garrett
11.  4.54 sean_cut4
13.  4.63 Rafaello
14.  4.90 tJardigradHe
15.  5.03 Boris McCoy
16.  5.28 BradenTheMagician
17.  5.32 Antto Pitkänen
18.  5.38 VIBE_ZT
19.  5.40 KardTrickKid_YT
20.  5.49 ichcubegerne
21.  5.92 d2polld
22.  6.05 MattP98
23.  6.13 mihnea3000
24.  6.26 50ph14
25.  6.32 Parke187
26.  6.44 Raymos Castillo
27.  6.48 CrispyCubing
28.  6.86 Dream Cubing
29.  7.00 BraydenTheCuber
30.  7.04 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  7.04 oliver sitja sichel
32.  7.06 DGCubes
33.  7.09 JoXCuber
34.  7.30 Sub1Hour
35.  7.37 Triangles_are_cubers
35.  7.37 Niclas Mach
37.  7.50 360cubed
38.  7.63 NathanaelCubes
39.  7.95 Liam Wadek
40.  8.12 Cuz Red
41.  8.71 [email protected]
42.  8.87 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  9.35 abunickabhi
44.  9.39 cheaj99
45.  9.55 wearephamily1719
46.  9.94 FlatMars
47.  9.96 xyzzy
48.  9.97 Cooki348
49.  10.04 Moosekacha
50.  10.17 Dylan Swarts
51.  10.21 Hunter Eric Deardurff
52.  11.10 Lewis
53.  11.13 NintendoCuber
54.  11.81 PingPongCuber
55.  12.15 idrkmans
56.  12.40 jihu1011
57.  12.99 Joe Archibald
58.  13.45 loffy
58.  13.45 nevinscph
60.  13.52 FLS99
61.  14.33 Mike Hughey
62.  14.47 Zaphod42
63.  16.91 BenChristman1
64.  17.71 Jacck
65.  18.39 DNF_Cuber
66.  18.63 VJW
67.  29.92 sporteisvogel
68.  31.07 HelloKIMKIM
69.  32.43 MatsBergsten
70.  DNF MCuber


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  21.85 Jocubing
2.  27.71 Logan2017DAYR01
3.  29.39 Antto Pitkänen


Spoiler



4.  32.31 ichcubegerne
5.  37.20 Sub1Hour
6.  49.69 Rafaello
7.  50.95 abunickabhi
8.  53.18 Lewis
9.  57.42 xyzzy
10.  1:01.40 Mike Hughey
11.  1:27.14 FlatMars
12.  1:37.77 thomas.sch
13.  1:45.22 FLS99
14.  1:50.71 joshsailscga
15.  2:42.49 MatsBergsten
16.  2:53.97 qwr


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:52.72 OriginalUsername
2.  3:57.60 Jocubing
3.  4:00.23 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  4:31.29 ichcubegerne
5.  4:42.54 fun at the joy
6.  4:43.85 vishwasankarcubing
7.  4:52.09 Niclas Mach
8.  5:18.92 Raymos Castillo
9.  6:06.23 oliver sitja sichel
10.  6:44.79 PingPongCuber
11.  7:54.08 BenChristman1
12.  8:14.95 FLS99
13.  13:51.94 sporteisvogel
14.  DNF JoXCuber


*Redi Cube*(23)
1.  9.43 DGCubes
2.  9.79 BMcCl1
3.  10.72 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  11.07 ichcubegerne
5.  11.99 BradenTheMagician
6.  12.21 Charles Jerome
7.  12.75 Rafaello
8.  14.68 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  16.67 Niclas Mach
10.  18.23 PingPongCuber
11.  19.32 VIBE_ZT
12.  21.00 xyzzy
13.  22.47 360cubed
14.  25.38 [email protected]
15.  25.84 Mike Hughey
16.  25.95 Dylan Swarts
17.  30.47 abunickabhi
18.  33.22 FLS99
19.  35.09 Joe Archibald
20.  44.09 Jacck
21.  56.56 Rubika-37-021204
22.  2:06.23 sporteisvogel
23.  DNF pizzacrust


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  30.01 ichcubegerne
2.  41.04 Rafaello
3.  42.46 VIBE_ZT


Spoiler



4.  49.90 abunickabhi
5.  50.56 UnknownCanvas
6.  52.27 Mike Hughey
7.  1:14.94 Jacck
8.  1:39.09 One Wheel
9.  1:42.25 xyzzy
10.  1:46.85 sporteisvogel
11.  2:13.11 FLS99


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  5.19 f96
2.  10.21 Hunter Eric Deardurff
3.  15.18 nms777


Spoiler



4.  21.95 xyzzy
5.  22.16 ichcubegerne
6.  22.64 Cuz Red
7.  23.60 Rafaello
8.  43.26 Mike Hughey
9.  46.79 MatsBergsten
10.  49.15 FLS99
11.  4:42.17 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  47.45 xyzzy
2.  53.94 FLS99

*Mirror Blocks*(14)
1.  19.05 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.52 ichcubegerne
3.  33.85 joshsailscga


Spoiler



4.  41.06 VIBE_ZT
5.  42.92 Niclas Mach
6.  51.51 JoXCuber
7.  52.65 Rafaello
8.  58.60 FLS99
9.  1:07.47 Pfannkuchener
10.  1:10.21 Raymos Castillo
11.  1:10.52 Lewis
12.  1:57.91 Mike Hughey
13.  4:13.25 sporteisvogel
14.  4:15.07 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  2:04.74 TipsterTrickster
2.  3:35.63 VIBE_ZT
3.  4:35.79 Rafaello


Spoiler



4.  4:55.15 thomas.sch
5.  DNF abunickabhi



*Contest results*(187)
1.  1044 PokeCubes
2.  1013 OriginalUsername
3.  995 Jocubing


Spoiler



4.  941 ichcubegerne
5.  849 Dream Cubing
6.  837 tJardigradHe
7.  815 Magdamini
8.  784 JoXCuber
9.  777 Luke Garrett
10.  775 Niclas Mach
11.  769 riz3ndrr
12.  751 Rafaello
13.  750 Charles Jerome
14.  742 Khairur Rachim
15.  739 BradenTheMagician
16.  700 sean_cut4
16.  700 jihu1011
18.  685 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  677 NathanaelCubes
20.  658 Christopher Fandrich
21.  624 Raymos Castillo
22.  609 xyzzy
23.  581 VIBE_ZT
24.  579 Sub1Hour
25.  578 MattP98
25.  578 DGCubes
27.  563 Rubadcar
28.  557 mihnea3000
29.  554 Stubbi
30.  551 abhijat
31.  550 FaLoL
32.  534 oliver sitja sichel
33.  531 Antto Pitkänen
34.  524 Cooki348
35.  521 nevinscph
36.  500 KardTrickKid_YT
37.  499 Liam Wadek
37.  499 BraydenTheCuber
39.  490 thecubingwizard
40.  488 FLS99
41.  487 abunickabhi
42.  486 Brendyn Dunagan
43.  476 Legomanz
44.  470 Isaac Latta
45.  450 Dylan Swarts
46.  444 MCuber
47.  440 BMcCl1
48.  438 Utkarsh Ashar
49.  433 360cubed
50.  413 Parke187
51.  399 Boris McCoy
52.  385 Pfannkuchener
53.  379 joshsailscga
54.  376 wearephamily1719
55.  372 sigalig
56.  361 cuberkid10
57.  356 50ph14
58.  354 BrianJ
59.  349 vishwasankarcubing
60.  339 LittleLumos
61.  335 Cuz Red
61.  335 wuque man
63.  331 NintendoCuber
64.  330 Triangles_are_cubers
65.  327 FlatMars
66.  325 PingPongCuber
67.  322 [email protected]
68.  318 turtwig
69.  308 d2polld
69.  308 Heewon Seo
71.  306 DNF_Cuber
72.  304 Mike Hughey
73.  300 Hunter Eric Deardurff
74.  293 Keroma12
75.  279 loffy
76.  275 Ianwubby
77.  273 jake.levine
78.  267 Ethan Hayes
79.  260 Jacck
80.  255 VJW
81.  254 breadears
82.  253 nico_german_cuber
82.  253 Michael DeLaRosa
84.  251 BenChristman1
85.  245 Lewis
86.  232 nms777
87.  226 revaldoah
88.  225 cheaj99
89.  221 thatkid
90.  220 Alea
91.  214 rdurette10
92.  206 Zeke Mackay
92.  206 GenTheThief
94.  200 Electrical Cubing
95.  197 JChambers13
96.  192 Jam88
97.  185 MatsBergsten
98.  183 pizzacrust
99.  178 TipsterTrickster
100.  177 lumes2121
101.  176 fun at the joy
102.  174 Ali161102
103.  164 Fred Lang
103.  164 gottagitgud
105.  158 sporteisvogel
106.  155 Jrg
107.  153 Nika
108.  152 ProStar
109.  149 20luky3
109.  149 TheSlykrCubr
111.  146 Joe Archibald
112.  144 MegaminxMan
113.  143 ican97
113.  143 John Benwell
115.  140 2017LAMB06
116.  139 FishyIshy
117.  136 UnknownCanvas
118.  135 idrkmans
118.  135 Rubika-37-021204
118.  135 Coinman_
121.  133 begiuli65
122.  130 Rod Cuber
122.  130 Petri Krzywacki
124.  128 Brady
124.  128 One Wheel
126.  124 JoaquinRuenes
127.  119 JLSH
128.  117 Keenan Johnson
129.  115 oliverpallo
130.  111 anna4f
131.  109 TheNoobCuber
132.  104 HelloKIMKIM
133.  100 trangium
134.  99 Heath Flick
134.  99 HippieCuber
134.  99 nikanika555full
137.  98 Imran Rahman
138.  89 CyoobietheCuber
138.  89 filmip
140.  87 RedstoneTim
141.  86 pjk
142.  85 CrispyCubing
143.  84 ryan_soh
144.  78 thomas.sch
145.  77 freshcuber.de
145.  77 MarkA64
147.  76 Awder
148.  72 PratikKhannaSkewb
149.  65 MattHallTV
149.  65 MJS Cubing
151.  61 KyleTheCuber
152.  57 Moosekacha
153.  56 PCCuber
154.  55 Zaphod42
155.  53 Swamp347
156.  50 Yunhooooo
156.  50 Moreno van Rooijen
156.  50 MeMiles
159.  49 dav3
160.  46 qwr
161.  45 CreationUniverse
162.  37 G2013
162.  37 flyingk
164.  36 Gregory Alekseev
165.  34 openseas
166.  31 J perm
167.  30 Sapphire Cubing
168.  28 Faustfan
168.  28 Jorjais
170.  25 Edwinrpd
171.  24 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
172.  22 calotret
173.  20 swankfukinc
173.  20 David the cubing god
175.  19 Joshua smith the cuber
176.  18 under5myy
177.  17 beansalad
177.  17 Cale S
179.  16 Mrauo
180.  15 Caleb Rogers
181.  14 f96
181.  14 Sitina
183.  13 SpeedCubeReview
183.  13 Curtis
185.  11 Mattscp999
186.  10 Gen
187.  3 slowcuberof2020


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2020)

187 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 138!

That means our winner this week is *CyoobietheCuber!* Congratulations!!


----------

